# [OT] Off Topic Board



## Gellion (Jul 4, 2003)

I know im contributing to the already large number of OT threads on this board.  But would it be possible to make an OT board for OT topics.  It is really annoying having over half the board filled with OT posts.


----------



## Darkness (Jul 4, 2003)

Moved to Meta.

And no, I don't think so. (This question crops up every now and then, you see.)


----------



## Gellion (Jul 4, 2003)

But, But, i dont care if some guy needs fish sauce, or clotted cream.


----------



## Darkness (Jul 4, 2003)

Gellion said:
			
		

> *But, But, i dont care if some guy needs fish sauce, or clotted cream. *



Right, me neither. 

I have a very unconventional way of avoiding such threads, though: I just ignore them...


----------



## Gellion (Jul 4, 2003)

*Gasp* You can do such a thing?


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 4, 2003)

Gellion said:
			
		

> **Gasp* You can do such a thing? *




 are you kidding, darkness avoids them so well he hasn't even noticed i joined the boards yet.

 he is like a zen avoidance master.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jul 4, 2003)

Gellion said:
			
		

> **Gasp* You can do such a thing? *




Well, you can.  Darkness and I and the other mods kind of have to read them from time to time to make sure no one's started a flame war over whether fish sauce is better than oyster sauce.


----------



## Numion (Jul 4, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Moved to Meta.
> 
> And no, I don't think so. (This question crops up every now and then, you see.) *




Why don't you devote just a section of the boards for OT talk? Just like there are general, rules, d20 etc. sections. Judging from the numbers of messages in some of your current sections the OT section wouldn't be the most useless. You could stick hive in there too, while you're at it. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## EricNoah (Jul 4, 2003)

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/news...cat=4&categories=Messageboards&parent_id=0#17 is the link to the official answer on this.

It does get tossed around at the highest levels now and then.  But ultimately it comes down to whether we as moderators and administrators want to take on that additional type of moderation.  The choices, as I see them, have been:

1) Ban off-topic posting completely -- benefit: easier to moderate, drawback: less community spirit and not as fun.

2) Create an off-topic forum -- benefit: clears out the clutter from General and other forums, drawback: encourages more OT posting, sort of signals "anything goes" type attitude for that forum and would be prone to more religious/political discussion even if we say "don't go there," would make moderating more difficult overall.

3) Status Quo (some vague amount of OT posting is tolerated in General) -- benefit: somewhat easier to moderate because anything OT by definition could be subject to closing if it gets nasty and without much need to warn/cajole/attempt to keep things on track), contributes to community spirit for those who are interested in knowing more about fellow posters; drawback -- clutters General now and then when people go overboard.  

None of the solutions is truly ideal, so ultimately it comes down to what Morrus wants to spend his time and resources on.  

All that said -- I agree, it's getting a bit much in General at the moment so it's probably time for an announcement to that effect.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jul 5, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> are you kidding, darkness avoids them so well he hasn't even noticed i joined the boards yet.
> 
> he is like a zen avoidance master. *




Who joined???  And what is a crothian??? 

 

GE


----------



## Darkness (Jul 5, 2003)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> *Darkness and I and the other mods kind of have to read them from time to time to make sure no one's started a flame war over whether fish sauce is better than oyster sauce. *



Oh yeah, _we_ have to; I was just trying to make a point.


----------



## Lela (Jul 5, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Oh yeah, we have to; I was just trying to make a point.  *




Sure Darkness.  We believe you. . .


----------



## Emiricol (Jul 6, 2003)

I thought the conversation on fish sauce was quite relevant.  Just not to gaming   Of course, I didn't connect the dots that posts like that make more work for the moderators.  For everyone else, do what I do - ignore it if it doesn't interest you hehe.  Judging by the volume of replies to a lot of the OT posts, it seems they contribute to the sense of community for a lot of people.


----------



## Henry (Jul 6, 2003)

I still take the different view on it. I prefer they stay right where they are, because they add to the character of the boards. As with all topics, they can be avoided if the poster wants; but shuttling them to another board will ultimately either

a) driving all off-topic conversation off the boards, as people get tired of being constantly reminded which forum to put it in.

b) adding the extra workload that is moving OT threads to the correct place all the time, because people refuse to follow the courtesy.

I don't want it gone entirely, because it's through these very OT threads that one gets to know a little more about one's neighbors than just what games they play, enhancing the commuity aspect. I also would dislike seeing a policy in place that would have to have near-draconian enforcement to reinforce. It's not hard to convince most people to be civil; but it's worlds harder adjucating their thought processes during discussion of a hobby.

Again, that's just my personal look on it, and one that keeps me coming back to those frivolous threads that give us a sense of community.


----------



## HellHound (Jul 6, 2003)

I've run a few boards over the years, and an Off-topic board on a SMALL set of forums quickly becomes the primary point of traffic for the forums. As forums and thus the community using them gets bigger, the off-topic area grows at a faster rate than the rest of the forum, chewing up bandwidth and server resources.

In addition, the quality of the discussions therein seems to go downhill at a far faster rate than the growth of the boards.

In other words, off-topic posting is best done somewhere else, on a free server or free BBS setup that is not being paid for by Russ or the community.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 6, 2003)

another season, another off-topic message board request thread. ahh the cycles of life...


----------



## Angcuru (Jul 6, 2003)

Numion said:
			
		

> *You could stick hive in there too, while you're at it.*



You seem to forget that we only have one thread at a time.  Not nearly enough to justify a whole new forum.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Jul 6, 2003)

I like the boards the way they are now.

I made a similar suggestion (starting an OT board) a while ago, because I got pissed off that one of the moderators complained about the number of [OT] threads popping up.

As I said, I like the way things are now, but I don't think the mods have the right to complain about [OT] threads if things are to remain as they are.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jul 6, 2003)

Yes, but krunchyfrogg, one of the implicit rules of the board is that OT posts go into General, they're fine in moderation, but try not to start a new OT thread if there are already 5 or 6 on the front page.  Then we're complaining about board conventions not being followed, the same as if a rip-roaring flamewar opened up somewhere.

An exception to this rule at any time is major life announcements.  I'm glad Madriel took the time to let us know about Holy Bovine's progress, just like when Chairman_Kaga's wife came on to let us know of his passing.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Jul 6, 2003)

First, let me start by saying that I'm in your playground, and I'm going to respectufully play by your rules.

That being said, if I plan on starting an [OT] thread, the last thing I going to do is count how many there are on the first page of the General forum.  I rarely start [OT] threads anyway, so this hasn't ever been a problem.

I just think it's kinda funny, and as long as a user hasn't registered with the sole purpose of discussing things other that D&D (or other RPG's), than it really shouldn't matter.


----------



## EricNoah (Jul 6, 2003)

What we're talking about here are guidelines and requests.  There's no hard rule.  

The request is that before starting an off-topic post you make yourself aware of the presence of other off-topic threads and use your best judgement as to whether to proceed.  

The guidelines are ... what I posted in that other thread.  Something to guide your decision-making on this issue.


----------



## Darkness (Jul 6, 2003)

Lela said:
			
		

> *Sure Darkness.  We believe you. . . *



Good thing, that; 'cause personally, I don't usually know whether or not I can trust my thoughts.
Thanks, mate.


----------



## Lela (Jul 7, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Good thing, that; 'cause personally, I don't usually know whether or not I can trust my thoughts.
> Thanks, mate.  *




NP

I do what I can.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jul 7, 2003)

This is sort of a side-track, but have you ever considered finding out if there's a way for threads that are getting out of hand to be reported, or flagged somehow?  I'm not saying this is a way to allow more OT posts - quite frankly I'm happy with the way they are now.  But it seems like it might make life a little easier for the mods.


----------



## Dagger75 (Jul 7, 2003)

I am also happy with the way things are now.  I think opening up the Movie/Book/TV forum cleared up a lot of the [OT] posts.  I know I spend a lot time in the Movie forums.  

 The 5 or 6 [OT] threads on the first page is a good rule of thumb.  I have started a few [OT] threads in my day.  As long as the "[OT]" is in the post I am pretty happy.   Some days thats all I read in the general forum.

 Later


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 7, 2003)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> *This is sort of a side-track, but have you ever considered finding out if there's a way for threads that are getting out of hand to be reported, or flagged somehow?  I'm not saying this is a way to allow more OT posts - quite frankly I'm happy with the way they are now.  But it seems like it might make life a little easier for the mods. *




You mean like the "report this post to a moderator" button that is above the Edit button of _every single post_?


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jul 7, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You mean like the "report this post to a moderator" button that is above the Edit button of every single post?   *




Um, yeah.  Something like that.  

I've been a member of these boards for how long?


----------



## Numion (Jul 14, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *
> You seem to forget that we only have one thread at a time.  Not nearly enough to justify a whole new forum. *




But on your own forum you wouldn't be constrained by such a rule. Surely it would make you happier?


----------



## Lela (Jul 14, 2003)

Numion said:
			
		

> *
> 
> But on your own forum you wouldn't be constrained by such a rule. Surely it would make you happier? *




After I read your origianal post, I decided to have a peek at Hive myself.  After taking a look at what it is and how it works (yes, I know, you don't like to define it), I think that more than one thread would detract from it.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 14, 2003)

Numion said:
			
		

> *
> 
> But on your own forum you wouldn't be constrained by such a rule. Surely it would make you happier? *




Actually, we are quite happy where we are.


----------

